# Spiele für das Logitech G27



## Crfter75 (27. Januar 2016)

*Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Rennspiele fürs G27, also das die Schaltung usw nutzbar ist.
Kennt ihr gute Spiele?
Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Ohne Anspruch auf irgendeine Sortierreihenfolge:

Assetto Corsa
RaceRoom Racing Experience
iRacing
rFactor2
Project CARS
DiRT Rally
Stock Car Extreme

Zugegebenermaßen sind das alles Rennsimulationen mit mehr oder weniger anspruchsvoller Fahrphysik.


----------



## Crfter75 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## onlygaming (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Euro Truck Simulator 2 macht auch sehr viel Spaß mit H Schaltung


----------



## Crfter75 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Ja das habe ich schon


----------



## onlygaming (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

rFactor 1 wäre auch noch ein Titel wenn man die richtigen Mods hat


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

BeamNG Drive ist auch ein sehr geiles Spiel, hab es immer mit dem Logitech Driving Force GT gespielt, sollte also auch mit dem G27 klappen!


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Zwar schon älter, aber eine echte Perle unter den Rennspielen: Need For Speed - Porsche

Auch zu empfehlen: World Racing 1 & 2

All diese Spiele unterstützen dein Länkrad. Grafik und Physik sind natürlich trotz hohem Realismusgrad kein Vergleich mehr zu modernen Rennsportsimulationen, aber spielerisch macht hier kein anderes Rennspiel was vor. Spiele wie Project CARS werden recht schnell langweilig, da die Einzelspieler-Karriere komplett vernachlässigt wurde und es fast nur öde Rennstrecken gibt.

NFS Porsche hingegen ist kein gewöhnliches Rennspiel, denn es wurde mit sehr viel Herzblut und Liebe zum Detail entwickelt.


----------



## Midas1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

F1 2015/16 ist m.M. Nach auch sehr empfehlenswert. Da ist die H-Schaltung zwar eher unangebracht aber macht mit schaltwippen sehr viel Spaß


----------



## NickScrewball (8. März 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Außerdem natürlich einige ältere Spiele wie z.B.:
RACE 07
GTR 2
oder das immer noch sehr beliebte iRacing


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Need For Speed: Brennender Asphalt

Dafür ist zwar nicht unbedingt so ein super Lenkrad notwendig, aber das Spiel ist ebenfalls ein Meisterwerk. Solche Rennspiele gibt es heute nicht mehr, wo edle Supersportwagen und deren Faszination im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Testdrive Unlimited 2 ist ein toller Titel, H Schaltung geht problemlos, Bremse ist ein bisschen zickig und die Kupplung beim Anfahren sehr digital. 

Einfach ein schönes Auto als Mod runterladen, zum Beispiel ein 1er M Coupe, Lenkwinkel auf 500-900°, je nach Geschmack und mit ein paar schönen Pulls auf 270 über Hawaii und Ibiza cruisen.


----------



## Midas1 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Spiele für das Logitech G27*

Das erste Spiel, das ich mit dem G27 gespielt habe war Grid Autosport. Ist eher Arcade aber macht sehr viel Spass.
Mittlerweile fast ausschließlich Project Cars, allerdings nicht mit H-Schaltung sondern nur sequentiell.
Das beste Spiel um mit H-Schaltung und Kupplung zu fahren is m.M.n. DIRT.


----------

